# Locust Lake State Park Pa



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

Some friends have an open site this weekend and asked if I would want to take my camper up. I have never been to Locust Lake state park and was wonder if anyone here has? How are the sites? Thanks for any input.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hopefully you get one of the renovated sites.

A lot of them are small sites. I would check what is open. They may be tight for a fifth wheel.

See link here

Steve


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

huntr70 said:


> Hopefully you get one of the renovated sites.
> 
> A lot of them are small sites. I would check what is open. They may be tight for a fifth wheel.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip, however they already have 4 sites 58,61,63, and 66. They are all backed up to each other on one of the loops. I will check with the park and see if they can tell me the size of the sites.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

The link above to the sites will tell you what each site accomodates. We were in site 71 in July which said it will fit a 40 foot. That would be pushing it. That loop is the pet loop so good if you have dogs. All the sites on are the side of a hill so bring blocks for leveling. Only electric on each site.

We really like Locust Lake for kayaking, swimming, fishing, hiking the easy trails and biking around the lake. There's not much more to do there but relax, but that's okay. They're strict on the no alcohol policy.


----------

